# Test - Can you build a crazy RDA coil on a Tank?



## Divan Smit (4/2/16)

Good day Vaper's

So I decided to do a test....

Can you build a crazy RDA coil on a tank??

Ammo:

A) Griffin RTA
B) RX200
C) Juggernaut Wire


Details of build:
1) Wire = Juggernaut

(Clapton II & Flat wire)
24g (0.4) * 32g (0.2)*2 & 0.1*0.9



2) inner diameter of the coil
= 3mm

3) wraps = x4

5) = 0.14

6) Power = around 80w

Test results = Griffin passed with flying colors

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/2/16)

My word, that is insane.......keep it up......vape porn


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

yes sir, this is awesome. Thanks for the extensive research you did @Divan Smit


----------



## Divan Smit (4/2/16)

It was very hard work, haha.


----------

